
Jeffrey Epstein’ First Criminal Case Was Helped by Language Expert Steven Pinker - onemoresoop
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/peteraldhous/jeffrey-epstein-alan-dershowitz-steven-pinker
======
woliveirajr
If I undestand it, Pinker gave his opinion but now regrets it in face of the
charges / who is being charged?

But wasn't his knowledge specific and objective? It would be another analysis
and result depending on who was involved? So it wasn't scientifically acurate?

~~~
onemoresoop
He regrets it because of the potential damage to his image, not for other
reasons apparently

